# Samsung 30Q



## DoubleD

Has anyone used these batteries? 
Nominal Capacity: 3000 mAh
Nominal Voltage: 3.6V
Discharge End Voltage: 2.5V
Max. Continuous Discharging Current: 15A






I'm after run time as you can tell
I vape between 0.8 & 1.1 Ω's so well with in the safe zone.


----------



## BumbleBee

DoubleD said:


> Has anyone used these batteries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm after run time as you can tell
> I vape between 0.8 & 1.1 Ω's so well with in the safe zone.


Are they available locally? You could also consider the efest 3100. There's also a Panasonic 3400 but this has a very low current draw, around 3A if I recall correctly.


----------



## DoubleD

BumbleBee said:


> Are they available locally? You could also consider the efest 3100. There's also a Panasonic 3400 but this has a very low current draw, around 3A if I recall correctly.



Ya the Panasonic wont work for me, I'm drawing around 4.6A most of the time on the Reo.

I kinda want to stay away from Efest, although I have tried the flat top 3100mah's, I recall the positive contact sits lower than the 2500mah flat top batteries, it annoyed me because I had to take out my o'ring underneath my button just to fire the mod 

I dont think anyone stocks them locally but if the reviews are great, I'd make a mission to get some for sure. Otherwise I'll just go get 4 'Hulks' and be done with the search lol


----------



## BumbleBee

DoubleD said:


> Otherwise I'll just go get 4 'Hulks' and be done with the search lol


Ah, surely you mean "Zombie Smurfs"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

BumbleBee said:


> Ah, surely you mean "Zombie Smurfs"



1 syllable trumps 3, I reject your reality and substitute my own

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD




----------



## BumbleBee

Here's another option...

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...thentic-lg-18650hg2-3-6v-3000mah-rechargeable

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

DoubleD said:


> 1 syllable trumps 3, I reject your reality and substitute my own


Hahaha, ok... do your best Hulk impression and say Zom - Bie - Smurf!

See, it works

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD




----------

